# First sketch with my bamboo tablet



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

I recently pick up a wacom bamboo tablet, and I've been using it in photo shop. This sketch is one that I did of a space ship.

I have to say that using a tablet to draw with takes some getting use to.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice, love the glow around the sparks...great works


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

That's pretty good for a first go at a new tool! Yet, may I encourage that although you have a tablet, if you want smooth, elegant long curves digitally use *beizers*. Adobe Illustrator (well, photoshop too) hhas beizers but last I used their beizer system was 12 years ago it was kinda awkward with all those handles. Paint.net is a freebie app so its painless to try and has a much less troublesome beizer/curve system plus other pro-like goodies such as pressure sensitivity, layer support, etc.

Now I did intend for (again) longer curves like your space ship, but freehand and a tablet is still the way to go for shorter, tighter curves and way less time consuming...at least in my experience.


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmm I haven't heard of the that before. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Lauralight (Feb 20, 2013)

*Belzier?*



corydulos said:


> That's pretty good for a first go at a new tool! Yet, may I encourage that although you have a tablet, if you want smooth, elegant long curves digitally use *beizers*. Adobe Illustrator (well, photoshop too) hhas beizers but last I used their beizer system was 12 years ago it was kinda awkward with all those handles. Paint.net is a freebie app so its painless to try and has a much less troublesome beizer/curve system plus other pro-like goodies such as pressure sensitivity, layer support, etc.
> 
> Now I did intend for (again) longer curves like your space ship, but freehand and a tablet is still the way to go for shorter, tighter curves and way less time consuming...at least in my experience.



Do you mean belzier curves?


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Lauralight said:


> Do you mean belzier curves?


I meant bézier curves.


----------



## Lauralight (Feb 20, 2013)

*Bezier*



corydulos said:


> I meant bézier curves.



Thought there was an L in the word, sorry.


----------

